# Help Please. galipolis , river area



## justme (Apr 17, 2004)

Please help. Never been to ohio river down there and have to take nephews and neice out fishing. Will be on boat and have no idea where to go. Ramps, docks, where to fish, Where to stay. Just about everything..Their parents do not fish at all and they have been begging..any help would be GREATLY appr...they told me there is a motel 8 down there. anyone know if there is parking for boat. even camping would be fine..Thanks, Matt


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

yes, we had the state tourn. there a couple years ago and most of the field stayed a the motel 8. they were very accomadating and let us run extension cords to the boats to charge batteries. the ramp at the golipolis park is a pretty nice ramp. there is another river that drains into the ohio(can't remeber that indian name) just north of the ramp. there are a couple of nice back waters and creeks up there. thats about all i saw of that part of the river. hope this helps.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

kinawa river! that's the name of the other river. (though i'm sure i spelled it wrong)


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

May need a Wv license to fish the Kanawha.
Jake


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

You can fish the Kanawa to the first riffle or dam with your Ohio license, if you go up in a trib in the Kanawa then you need a WV license............Doc


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Doctor said:


> You can fish the Kanawa to the first riffle or dam with your Ohio license, if you go up in a trib in the Kanawa then you need a WV license............Doc


this is correct. sorry i forgot to mention this. the tourn. directors actually made all anglers buy a WV. lic. before the tourn. just to cover the non-boaters if their boater ran that direction. i feel bad about this, hate to see someone get a ticket because i failed to give complete info. sorry again.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Anyone know of any decent places to catch any cats in the Gallipolis area?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

You could probably do just fine at the dam. The Channel Cats are biting very well on down at Greenup Dam.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

what are they hitting on down at the greenup damn


----------



## justme (Apr 17, 2004)

ok let me try this..headed to take them this weekend..the coves and creeks are above the dam ..right? think I am going to split one day above and one day below the dam..do I have this right..Thanks, matt


----------



## Kurtis (Jul 21, 2010)

OK since you'r taking kidds along. If you put on at the first ramp below the Robert C Byrd dam (about 5 miles below the dam) go down stream on the left side of the river. About 2 miles more or less watch your depth finder there is a section with a lot of holes fairly deep with a large flat near by. The place is no more than 100 feet off shore.The last time I was there with cut bait I caught 4 nice channel cats and a 20+ shovelhead in close to two hours. They seem to hide in these holes during the day. GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## justme (Apr 17, 2004)

thank you...gonna be hot ..might storm....just another day in ohio...thanks for the info...let you know how we did...


----------

